# Open E question



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Venturing into open E. Messing with this song by Ry Cooder. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxGpmp6URuk

Not so much about the notes etc. but the tuning. I picked up a page about tunings via Ry's web site. They talk about not doing it on an acoustic because of the string tensions. I am using a Tele. It looks like Ry has capo'd at the second fret meaning he has tuned down the capo'd to pitch. I just don't like it .. something is missing. Not bad sound when in regular pitch.. 

Thoughts please.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Try open G and see how it compares.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Venturing into open E. Messing with this song by Ry Cooder.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxGpmp6URuk
> 
> Not so much about the notes etc. but the tuning. I picked up a page about tunings via Ry's web site. They talk about not doing it on an acoustic because of the string tensions. I am using a Tele. It looks like Ry has capo'd at the second fret meaning he has tuned down the capo'd to pitch. I just don't like it .. something is missing. Not bad sound when in regular pitch..
> ...


So Ry is in something like open D but capoed to E? Kind of pointless IMHO. Open E is fine on ANY guitar with a truss rod. What you might be missing is the full length of the strings. Open strings sound a little different than fretted strings. Could that be it?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have played open G a lot. The song sounds better in E.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> So Ry is in something like open D but capoed to E? Kind of pointless IMHO. Open E is fine on ANY guitar with a truss rod.


I agree on an electric guitar. Different story on an acoustic, where the recommendation is not to tune to open E, but tune to open D and capo up 2 frets. Playing stuff like his Paris, Texas sounds awesome on an acoustic tuned to open D.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Without researching it, I suspect there are string guage and scale length issues too. Standard string sets don't work so well for open E in my opinion, as 3 strings are tuned up too far to have the same feel as the other 3. Either guage up 3 or guage down the other 3. Also, often slightly heavier strings are sometimes preferred for slide. Experiment.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

D but capoed to E... 

hmmm kqoct..... not that I have a problem cranking a patty o caster up... 

I guess I should have NOT put on 9 - 42's



thinking of craking up the action a bit too.. 


thanks all


----------

